# Newbie to this forum and cooking!



## kenny1999 (Jan 18, 2012)

hi everybody i am new to this forum and cooking.

Yesterday i encountered a bottle jar sold in supermarket that looks interesting, it was labelled "Tuna Pasta Bake", it was not expensive and i bought it.

I know how to cook spaghetti (it's very easy) and i was pretty sure that there was no problem with my spaghetti . Last night, i tried using that bottle jar of "Tuna Pasta Bake" with my cooked spaghetti . But the outcome was - it looked strange and it tasted strange too..  I don't know what's wrong with my steps.

my steps
1. cook the spaghetti for about 10 minutes in boiled salted water until it soften.
2. drain the spaghetti to dryness
4. add a fair amount of the commercial tuna pasta bake to the surface of the cooked spaghetti.
5. the dish was then wrapped with tin foil and put into the oven
6. set to around 250C for about 20 mintues
7. after 20 min i took it out but it looked strange so i put it back immediately into the oven again for another 10 min.
8. After another 10 min it still looked strange, but i gave up thinking what to do so i could only eat it.
9. The taste strange, and the spaghetti at the bottom very very much sticky to the container.


i am a very beginner of cooking, i used to cook spaghetti and eat it straight, but now i hate this.. what's wrong with my steps? I like to eat spaghetti but i no longer want to spend so much eating outside for something that should not cost much.

Thanks all.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Claire (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to DC.  Sometimes you need to let us know where you are from so someone more familiar with your products and measurements can help you.  I've never seen "tuna paste".  I don't bake spaghetti after boiling it -- whatever I'm using just gets tossed in the pot after draining the pasta.  Since I've never seen tuna paste, if I wanted to add that flavor to my spaghetti, I would use a can of tuna.


----------



## Addie (Jan 18, 2012)

Can you describe tuna pasta bake to us? And what did the directions of the tuna pasta say? 

A can of tuna packed in olive oil sounds like a better way to go. It can be more expensive than tuna packed in water. Or you can take the packed in water, drain it well and add your own olive oil. Let it sit for at least an hour if not longer. It will permeate into the tuna. S&P to taste. Then toss with pasta. The good thing about pasta, is that you can toss almost anything with it. Even bacon with some of the rendered grease. No matter what you decide to add to the pasta, it should be tossed. (Mixed well)


----------



## chopper (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to DC. I don't know how tuna could be good with your pasta, but to each his own. I just don't like tuna, and love pasta.  Have a great time here, and I really hope you get an answer to this question.


----------



## kenny1999 (Jan 18, 2012)

Claire said:


> Welcome to DC.  Sometimes you need to let us know where you are from so someone more familiar with your products and measurements can help you.  I've never seen "tuna paste".  I don't bake spaghetti after boiling it -- whatever I'm using just gets tossed in the pot after draining the pasta.  Since I've never seen tuna paste, if I wanted to add that flavor to my spaghetti, I would use a can of tuna.





Addie said:


> Can you describe tuna pasta bake to us? And what did the directions of the tuna pasta say?
> 
> A can of tuna packed in olive oil sounds like a better way to go. It can be more expensive than tuna packed in water. Or you can take the packed in water, drain it well and add your own olive oil. Let it sit for at least an hour if not longer. It will permeate into the tuna. S&P to taste. Then toss with pasta. The good thing about pasta, is that you can toss almost anything with it. Even bacon with some of the rendered grease. No matter what you decide to add to the pasta, it should be tossed. (Mixed well)





Hello, i am from Hong Kong, an Asian city. As for the "Tuna Pasta Bake", it is contained in a transparent glass jar, the tuna is soaked with something like cream that is white in colour, in a state between liquid and solid, like paste..

There is no any instruction on the bottle except one word "Bake 20 minutes", that's why i put my cooked spaghetti into the oven. 

Actually i don't really know what i was doing. However, the outcome is - look strange, taste strange. I don't know what steps i had done wrong


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 18, 2012)

Kenny, I think you've discovered "convenience" food. It's not that good but it's convenient. If convenience food was that good we would all eat it and nobody would cook their own from fresh ingredients.

You come from such a cuisine rich part of the world. I don't know if you want to cook recipes from your own cuisine but you can start getting good results immediately by finding recipes for whatever cuisine you favor and then cooking your dinner from fresh, basic ingredients.

This doesn't have to be complicated. You can start out with simple, easy to cook recipes. Tell us what you want to cook and maybe we can suggest starting points.


----------



## kenny1999 (Jan 19, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Kenny, I think you've discovered "convenience" food. It's not that good but it's convenient. If convenience food was that good we would all eat it and nobody would cook their own from fresh ingredients.
> 
> You come from such a cuisine rich part of the world. I don't know if you want to cook recipes from your own cuisine but you can start getting good results immediately by finding recipes for whatever cuisine you favor and then cooking your dinner from fresh, basic ingredients.
> 
> This doesn't have to be complicated. You can start out with simple, easy to cook recipes. Tell us what you want to cook and maybe we can suggest starting points.



ok

i don't need really so much.

now, my situation is , i have a jar of what so-called tuna bake, simple spaghetti, salt and water (and normal cooking oil if necessary), what 
can i do with this stuff to cook the best possibility(i don't want too complex and i don't need too delicious)

thanks


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 19, 2012)

See if this helps 

"jar of tuna bake" - Google Search

I didn't know what Tuna Pasta Bake / Tuna Bake was, but when I Google'd it this is what came back.  

Some of the results read like you need to use tuna with this product.


----------



## kenny1999 (Jan 19, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> See if this helps
> 
> "jar of tuna bake" - Google Search
> 
> ...



i had done google search before i asked here.

that jar of tuna bake is just a commercial bake. Only after i bought it i started to realize that it can be made without costing so much (except time and effort). I just don't know how to use that prepared bake.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you would have to add some tuna with that product. If you didn't add tuna then it was probably like making Hamburger Helper without the hamburger.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 19, 2012)

kenny1999 said:


> i had done google search before i asked here.
> 
> that jar of tuna bake is just a commercial bake. Only after i bought it i started to realize that it can be made without costing so much (except time and effort). I just don't know how to use that prepared bake.



Some of the results do include ideas on how to cook with the product.


----------

